
USCIS suspends H1-B premium processing - throwaway82729
https://www.uscis.gov/news/uscis-extends-and-expands-suspension-premium-processing-h-1b-petitions-reduce-delays
======
throwaway82729
I'm currently at an exec-level role making $450k and just landed a juicy role
which is interesting and pays more than $550k but of course I can't change
jobs because of this decision. This is frankly stupid and makes me a highly
paid indentured servant. If it weren't for my kid that was born here and has
been entrenched here, I'd go back to my country.

~~~
msie
Wow

------
itissid
There incompetence is shocking[1]

[1] [https://www.propublica.org/article/us-immigration-agency-
wil...](https://www.propublica.org/article/us-immigration-agency-will-lose-
millions-process-visas-fast-enough)

